# Black flies



## MichaelJ (Apr 18, 2006)

I hate the little critters. On a June 2-day backpack on the Bigelows last year I had a dozen bites on one upper arm alone.

So I couldn't help but laugh when I saw a bumper sticker this weekend reading "Save the Blackfly"

There's even a Blackfly Breeder's website out there.

What's your favorite tried-and-true blackfly avoidance method? Anyone had success with anything other than "stay home in June" ???


----------



## NHpowderhound (Apr 18, 2006)

I own a headnet which works ok when wearing a ballcap. Dress in a light, light colored longsleeve poly shirt.I will be more likely to hike in June on a breezy day to help keep the critters off too. And last of all...DEET! But I try to put it on my clothing and not myself.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 18, 2006)

There are claims that DEET dissolves nylon or polyester; ever had problems with it wrecking your clothes at all?

I often will spray a bandanna and wrap that around my neck, it helps with the behind-the-ears attacks.

You mention light-colored; does it make a difference? Are the critters more drawn to dark colors?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 18, 2006)

This should answer most of your black fly questions

http://www.mainenature.org/blackfly/blackflyinfo.html


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 18, 2006)

Hike in the rain, hike when it's colder than usual in ME.  Seems this strategy I've developed is more of a case of bad luck.

Color does help, stay moving & being above treeline usually helps, they don't fly very fast & others  mentioned the wind.

DEET works great

In long contact I've seen it disolve plastic & dis-color bandanas.  I seldom wear it, they don't seem to like garlic breath or garlic seeping from your pores...  (Works for more famous movie blood suckers...)


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 18, 2006)

I hiked up Cascade in the ADKs today. A nice thing about hiking this time of year is you don't have put up with black flies or any other type of flying, pesty insects.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 21, 2006)

*........*

Ditto highpeaksdrifter ,
_Pre_-Memorial Day is ecstasy!....am in agreement with Mike P.
Tan or [off-]white cotton-mix fabrics seem to work best.  Will have to check out what's marketed this year as the latest & greatest;-)  ...but the reputation's pretty low....so who cares...;-)


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 21, 2006)

I tell Cathie to shampoo first thing in the morning.  They seem to be more aggressive to her then and leave me alone.  Kidding

Seriously,  Deet works but only for so long.   I have sensitive skin and get some quite impressive rashes if i use too much.   Menthol cough drops are most oddest thing that I have heard that keeps them at bay.  I'll have to try it this year.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 22, 2006)

They are very attracted by the co2 coming from our breath, that's why they like to hang around our heads. Several good alternatives to DEET.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 23, 2006)

In the Whites they hatch about May 9-10 in the southern section and May 14-15 here.  I never thought DEET or skin-so-soft works.  What folks use up here is that stinky Old Woodsman I think it's called.  Loggers keep the chain saw going whenthey stop for lunch as the vile creatures don't like the odor (Not prctical for hikers unless one is doing trail maintenance.) A lot of m/f gardeners actually have a cig/cigar going and if you're upwind and don't mind the smell it does work. Campfires certainly works. Also don't use anything with a scent like soap, deoderant, etc. Light colors, long sleeves, and a face mask are part of my May-June gear and up high there are few. Spring time in the mountains -- WooHoo!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 23, 2006)

There is a repellent made here in Maine that my family uses. They have tried alot of the other DEET free products and say it works well. It's called Buzz-Off, don't know if it's sold outside of Maine but the website is www.buzzoff.us. 

I use the "new" Ole Time Woodsman which I assume is the "stinky" one you refer too. Yes, it's VERY stinky, kind of a pine tar smell on steriods, but it works great. 2 or 3 showers and your pretty much back to your old smelly self...lol


----------



## NHpowderhound (Apr 23, 2006)

One of my favorite spring hikes is the Caps Ridge Trail. It gets you above treeline SO fast! Those blackflies only have a little over a thousand vert to munch on you!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Sky (Apr 26, 2006)

MtMagic stole my thunder.  I was a forestry major and spent 6 weeks in the Maine woods (Mid May to early July) as part of the school.

Woodsman's Fly dope (or Olde Woodsman's, whatev) and I started smokeing a pipe (erraahhhh.....regular tobacco) and a hat (one of those felt jobbers) with Woodsman's on the brim...long sleeves, no shampoo/deoderant/smelly soap....and never stop moving.

Funny how at the end of the day when you jumped in the truck...the blackflies would follow you in and suddenly seem to realize "Egad, we're trapped".  They'd head for the windows and we'd mush em.  Ahhhh...revenge is (was) mine.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 28, 2006)

I've noticed that - get in the car and the blackflies just head for the windows! Thank goodness, because if they still were biting while trying to drive I'd end up off the road...


----------



## knuckledragger (May 3, 2006)

went for a hike by the house up shaker mtn. found black flys or gnats buzzing around the head but not biting.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 4, 2006)

The blackflies were out last weekend around the Catskills as well, and same story: buzzing but not biting.

Yet.


----------



## Mike P. (May 4, 2006)

They left me alone in the Catskills on 4/29 apparently they don't like garlic!!


----------



## Sky (May 4, 2006)

I was just thinking that with all this recent rain and cool temps...and NOW this awesome blast of warm spring temps....along witht he lawn growing likie mad...the black flies will be out in force, soon to be followed by the mosquitos.

I'm wondering how bad the black flies will be @ Wachusett this Saturdya for the cleanup.


----------



## JimG. (May 4, 2006)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> They left me alone in the Catskills on 4/29 apparently they don't like garlic!!



Anything that masks carbon dioxide...that's what they zero in on.


----------



## SkiDog (May 4, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Anything that masks carbon dioxide...that's what they zero in on.




Hmmmm with David Blane attempting to hold his breath for 9 minutes next week..maybe holding breath is an option..HA.....i'll stick with sprays and tolerance.

M


----------



## MichaelJ (May 4, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Anything that masks carbon dioxide...that's what they zero in on.



Amusing anecdote...

Last year I brought a cooler of ice cream, packed in dry ice, up to a BBQ in the Whites. Besides learning that the net result were a whole bunch of ice-cream-flavored *rocks* that needed desperately to thaw before being eaten, the cooler's vent spout attracted every blackfly and mosquito in the area.

It was quite the site, all the bugs gathered around the spewing CO2.


----------



## JimG. (May 4, 2006)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Amusing anecdote...
> 
> Last year I brought a cooler of ice cream, packed in dry ice, up to a BBQ in the Whites. Besides learning that the net result were a whole bunch of ice-cream-flavored *rocks* that needed desperately to thaw before being eaten, the cooler's vent spout attracted every blackfly and mosquito in the area.
> 
> It was quite the site, all the bugs gathered around the spewing CO2.



My worst black fly experience was during a fly fishing trip in the Laurentians up in Quebec. We drove for what seemed like hours on dirt roads, then hiked about 2 hours to reach a remote stream. It was filled with 12"+ brook trout, but there were literally clouds of black flys. It was like something out of a Hitchcock movie. 

The stream ran very cold, so as long as you were wading near the middle they left you alone. But when you emerged from the stream, they descended on any exposed skin with a vengeance. The back of my neck and ears go so bitten up that they turned red and got swollen and uncomfortably warm. I actually passed out on the ride back and my buddies thought they might have to bring me to an emergency room.


----------



## Chris I (May 4, 2006)

hiked black mountain today.  black flies came out at about 11 at the summit.  didnt bite just hung out wtih you if you werent moving.  another week and the southern dacks will be swarming


----------



## JimG. (May 5, 2006)

Chris I said:
			
		

> hiked black mountain today.  black flies came out at about 11 at the summit.  didnt bite just hung out wtih you if you werent moving.  another week and the southern dacks will be swarming



To answer a previous thread I believe you started Chris, I regret to report that I have yet to wet a fishing line this season. Pathetic considering that I have a trout stream running through my property.

Can't really complain, I skiied until Easter and the last few weekends have been devoted to yard work. I'm eyeing Saturday evening for some wading.


----------



## bigbog (May 10, 2006)

*...*



			
				Mike P. said:
			
		

> They left me alone in the Catskills on 4/29 apparently they don't like garlic!!


  That's it MikeP,
Besides..Vitamin B6(I ThiNk?), garlic is on the list....but then, it's a tradeoff...you do run the risk of chasing off most everyone else with you at the same time...  
Would be great to find one single product that would do in all three:  blackflies, mosquitoes, ticks.. 


			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> My worst black fly experience was during a fly fishing trip in the Laurentians up in Quebec. We drove for what seemed like hours on dirt roads, then hiked about 2 hours to reach a remote stream. It was filled with 12"+ brook trout, but there were literally clouds of black flys. It was like something out of a Hitchcock movie.............. I actually passed out on the ride back and my buddies thought they might have to bring me to an emergency room....


 Maine is highly overrated in comparison to the populations in Quebec.  Those demons in the true remaining wilderness are hungry critters..

Steve


----------



## JimG. (May 10, 2006)

bigbog said:
			
		

> Maine is highly overrated in comparison to the populations in Quebec.  Those demons in the true remaining wilderness are hungry critters..
> 
> Steve



We were staying with an outfitter in northern Quebec and learned to stay in our cabin when they were most active. During those times, there were swarming masses of them on all of the windows of the cabin. It was creepy and almost scary.

I learned alot about Canadian beer in that cabin!


----------



## MtnMagic (May 12, 2006)

In my yard in Lancaster, I received my first bites on May 4th. Had to head inside for relief.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2006)

Yep, they are starting to come out here in VT.  A bit earlier than normal.


----------



## Kreature (May 15, 2006)

Just curious what the name of the river in the Laurentiens is that you found the 12"+ Brookies?

Kreature


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2006)

Kreature said:
			
		

> Just curious what the name of the river in the Laurentiens is that you found the 12"+ Brookies?
> 
> Kreature



Riviere Chicotime...not completely sure about the spelling though.

Parts of it are off limits so that the trout can reproduce in peace and you need to get a map at a local bait store to make sure you're on a stretch that is open to fishing. I wandered about 100 yards into a controlled area and the local game warden was on me as quick as the black flies were.


----------



## bigbog (May 15, 2006)

*.......*



			
				ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> There is a repellent made here in Maine that my family uses. They have tried alot of the other DEET free products and say it works well. It's called Buzz-Off, don't know if it's sold outside of Maine but the website is www.buzzoff.us.
> 
> I use the "new" Ole Time Woodsman which I assume is the "stinky" one you refer too. Yes, it's VERY stinky, kind of a pine tar smell on steriods, but it works great. 2 or 3 showers and your pretty much back to your old smelly self...lol


  Agrreed SRO,
I picked up one the Buzz-Off treated bandanas....will try it out..hmmm, more than likely next week(once the rain will have ceased)

Steve


----------



## bigbog (May 15, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> We were staying with an outfitter in northern Quebec and learned to stay in our cabin when they were most active. During those times, there were swarming masses of them on all of the windows of the cabin. It was creepy and almost scary.
> 
> I learned alot about Canadian beer in that cabin!


 :lol: :lol: , JimG...those are the dangerous times....when the trout are feeding AND we have the right imitation.  We who enjoy paddling and/or fishing REALLY become oblivious to the feeding frenzy of the flies at certain times...
Steve


----------



## knuckledragger (May 15, 2006)

Thanks to this lovely rain and cool temps we should see an explosion in the bug population. Looks like that head net is going to get some use this spring. We have a camping trip planed for Groton (buug heaven) Stillwater c.g. the first weekend in june. Should be prime time by then.


----------

